# وظائف لمهندسى الإتصالات فى ملتقى توظيف EngineerexCairo3 - هام



## LawyerBishoy (2 مارس 2014)

*مـــــــــــــلف هام يحتوى على الشركات العالمية اللى شاركت فى مؤتمر توظيف *
*EngineerexCairo3 - 

هتلاقوا وسائل الإتصال بالشركات المعروضة فى الصورة
و الوظائف المتوافرة فى كل شركة

*




EngineerexCairo3_RedBooklet

الموضوع منقول للأمانة 

بالتوفيق


----------



## ahmedabohany (12 مارس 2014)

many thanks


----------



## eng.maem (18 أبريل 2014)

شكرااااا


----------



## ismallahabaja (23 يوليو 2014)

ما هي اكبر شركات تركيب أبراج في مصر​


----------

